

The Truth About Lying - quoderat
http://www.newsweek.com/id/213575

======
onreact-com
Why is this on the fp with just 2 points after 13 minutes?

~~~
thetrumanshow
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231191>

"(p - 1) / (t + 2)^1.5 where p = points and t = age in hours"

But, it stands to reason that there could be a bit of extra juice someone can
apply to get neat articles on the front page. Maybe someone who is 'trusted'
was one of the voters.

~~~
onreact-com
Ah thanks, I thought it was some kind of bug.

